# I need some help here!



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Several years ago there were the men that had a site on alternative energy and they all worked together and built all sorts of things!
They built a wood fired boiler that was connected to a hand built steam engine which turned a generator to make electricity!
They built wind mills from scratch and I mean scratch! They wire their own coils, glued magnets to a flywheel, made their own blades, etc.! 
If you know of this site I'd love to have it!
Ranger


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This it?

http://www.otherpower.com/


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the thread semi, but I don't think that is the right one unless they have made a huge change in the way they post things! 
The one I am talking about had video's of their steam engine, them gluing the magnets to the flywheel, Etc. but it might be that I have just forgotten how to make the video's run! 
The picture of the person putting the magnets on the board seems familiar but they had videos that were 15 or so minutes long on every subject!
I'll go back and look again but the name of the site doesn't ring a bell for me! Thanks again!
Ranger


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Otherpower.com and Fieldlines.com combined a couple years ago. Now just there forum part is called fieldlines.com. That could be the change.

http://www.fieldlines.com/

WWW


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I have spent hours looking for this site and have yet to find it, but there some good stuff on the sites you both gave me! Thanks again for the links!
Ranger


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I just saw your thread title on the main board, usually never come in here, lol. Is this it?

http://www.builditsolar.com/

If you click on the projects link, you'll find most if not all of the things you mentioned. Even if it's not the site you're looking for, it's a great source of information.

This site is run by Gary Reysa, better known as SolarGary on HT. Hope this helps.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I have spent a fair amount of time looking for the three men on all the videos and all that I used to watch, and read about but I still can not find them. 
Some of the post that you all have replied with have been of some help, but this single site tells more than all else together that I have found yet.
I am still hoping that some one can lead me to the sight. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Otherpower is the web site you remember. They sold out and the new owners have cut way back on the info they give out for free. They want to sell you the plans and components.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Nimrod said:


> Otherpower is the web site you remember. They sold out and the new owners have cut way back on the info they give out for free. They want to sell you the plans and components.


Ooooooohhh Kay, That would make sense. They sure have screwed the site from what it was. 
Thanks a lot ad Godspeed

Ranger


----------

